
Show HN: Send Anything Anywhere Within 25 Miles from Your Doorstep - whysomuchhate
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tossy
======
smt88
Taxis did this for many years, and Uber did it briefly. I think Postmates may
also have tried it.

~~~
whysomuchhate
Apparently they didn’t try enough ;)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
That looks really cool but rife for abuse.

~~~
whysomuchhate
Haha thanks. I’d consider that a good problem to have that we can solve
hopefully.

------
harithoppil7
Woah! upvoted by Kat and Justin Kan!

